# Cabelas bought Herters



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

What do you guys feel about this? Are they trying to monopolize the market? Will this result in higher prices?

I recommend keeping your money local.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Herters is crap anyway. They jacked up their prices already when they we bought out from the Northern in MN and when out to North Carolina. I always try and find my hunting stuff in town before I think about mail order.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I do keep my money local...that's why I shop at Cabela's! The Cabela's put that store in East Grand Forks to help rebuild the community after the flood. In the first year alone it brought just under 1 million consumers into the downtown Grand Forks/E Grand Forks area. Cabela's stores usually set up off of major interstates, the store in Grand Forks would make more money and have more customers if they would of located it off of I-29. Currently it is the only Cabela's set up in town...and this is all due to Dick and Jim wanting to help out the community. Plus Cabela's is very instrumental in the area, sponsoring kids sports and holding fishing contests to help out charitys. There service is the best out their by far. They have come to be number one through great service, great products...not monopoly tactics.

I heard that they were just distributing Herter's items but wouldn't be suprised if they bought out Herter's. If Herter's did get bought out it was because of their own mistakes. The original Herter's was a great company...the "new" Northern Herter's is a pretty lame company. Their decoys aren't very good and are extremely overpriced. I knew they closed all their stores last year and was actually wondering how they were even staying afloat. I'm really not that suprised.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I spose I looked past Cabelas in Grand Forks as help to the community.

I get a little nervous when I see Cabelas competitors disappear, just for the reason of raising prices due to decreased competition. I think the prices of sporting goods is out of hand now, so I hope it doesn't get worse.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Cabela's is in East Grand Forks because the city gave them $7,000,000 to put up their $14,000,000 building. It didn't have anything to do with Dick and Jim's generosity, their accountant told them this is a no-brainer after reading the letter from East Grand Forks. Likewise they are downtown because that's where the barrel with the $7,000,000 was buried.

Cabela's figures that the location cost them about 200,000 visitors a year.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Yes, they did move in to that location partially due to the benefits the city offered. The bottom line is if the Cabela's wanted to make more money in the area they wouldn't have located there. They would of located off of I-29 and the millions of customers that have visited the store would not have ever gone into the downtown area and spend money at the other stores. I don't see why you guys are worried that Cabela's will become a monopoly. There are still several sporting goods stores that are doing fine in the Grand Forks area. Prices have always been competitive and the service has always been top-notch. What more could you ask for?


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Cabelas is the bomb. Herters is not. Cabelas has great stuff and if you are ever unhappy with it at all you can always return it, forever. That is why you pay a little more. Herters is based in NC now and that to me makes them no good. As I am no good for being based in NC too.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't think it will affect costs.Cabela's big competition is Bass Pro.They are basically a carbon copy.With the smaller catalog stores and Scheels here there should still be competition.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Cabela's is in their present location only because of the money offered by East Grand Forks. The bottom line is that without the offer they would not be in downtown EGF, nor would they be in Grand Forks.

Irregardless of how they ended up here I know the gun department of Scheels has seen a substantial increase in sales since Cabela's opened and brings more people to town.

Competition quite often is the best thing that can happen to a business. Remember, IT IS NOT THE BIG THAT EAT THE SMALL, BUT THE FAST THAT EAT THE SLOW.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

How many Fargo guys ever drive to Cabela's in EGF, I don't think very many. Get the cabela's catalog and Scheels will match any price they have. If anyone has been to Sioux Falls lately they may have seen the new Scheels store going up....the New Fargo Store will be bigger. It looks to be fantastic. The Grand Forks/EGF people will be coming to Fargo over the Cabelas store.

Was 7,000,000 given by EGF enough, I don't think so. In fact in my opinion it was a terrible mistake. Take a look at Scheels in Fargo on a Friday afternoon during hunting season. It seems they pull all Residents and NR in to stock up on supplies. I'm sure a NC or Florida hunter isn't going to make 160 mile detour to go to Cabelas.

I don't work for Scheels but you just can't get better products and services for the money. Keep the money local. In fact I'm sure the Nodak Outdoors web site will benefit from Scheels advertising in the future.....just a guess.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I will agree that EGF seems a little out of the way, but I have to say that I go to Cabelas two or three times a year because I enjoy browsing the store and it is fun to spend a cold winter day wondering around. I believe in keeping money local, but I have been disappointed by the service I get from Scheels. I bought a colubia hunting jacket last fall and the salesguy seemed ticked that he had to help me. Another time I had a question on a duck call and the guy talked down to me as if I were an idiot. They do match prices at Scheels and I have worked retail before so I know how dealing with people all day can get old, but one time I called Cabelas to order some lures and the guy offered to drop the lures off at my work the next day because he was going to be in Fargo. Thats service. I keep money local when I can but I also enjoy getting help and attention when I go into a store.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Field Hunter, they were going to put a store in the grand forks area regardless. There was never talk of putting it in Fargo. The reason? You wouldn't believe how many Canadians come down and shop, or how many guys drive up from Fargo.

[ This Message was edited by: Robert A. Langager on 2002-04-06 20:26 ]


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I'll agree. Everytime I'm in Grand Forks at the Cabelas store they do make you feel welcome. Cabelas has a great catalog though that I order out of when I need to get something the others don't stock.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

If Scheel's policy is to match someone else's price does that mean they are too high to start with. I'd rather buy from the guy that sets the price everyday, rather than than the one that will match that price.

It was a real eye opener when Cabela's first opened up. They did it just before the ND waterfowl opener and I couldn't believe the parking lot. It was full from one end to the other and although not every state was represented there weren't many left out. I didn't realize that many people from New York and Pennsylvania came here for waterfowl season.

I have been to the Cabela's in Owatonna and the difference I noticed was in Owatonna people come out with small packages and in the EGF store the came out with boxes of items.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

EGF Cabelas, has won the award from Cabelas, for the past couple months, for the best sale s volume, of all the stores.

I like Scheels in Fargo (good bargins - on closeouts & out of season stock) Scheels knows what people up here buy - Cabelas is learning fast. Scheels has some want to be experts working there, that can get on your nerves :roll:

Cabelas has a marvelous fishing dept.

& the marine dept. has had things, I would of had to have ordered.

Guns/shells ??? No big deals - I wait for Wallyworld to clearout last years shells :grin: Scheels in GF, has been very fair to me on trading.

Decoys waterfowl accessories I have bought more at Cabelas & Wallyworld than Scheels.

I notice Cabelas has really got alot & more outdoors gifts than when they 1st opened.

The Bargin cave is a joke - I have not seen one real bargin ??? & I love bargins & scarf em up right now :grin:

I can't comment on archery ???

Clothes again I'm a bargin shopper & pretty well set up in Breakup & shadow grass

Never bought much from Herters ??? I would like some of their Millenium duck decoys.

Now Macks Praire Wings would be Heaven for me :grin:

[ This Message was edited by: Fetch on 2002-04-05 18:02 ]

[ This Message was edited by: Fetch on 2002-04-07 22:02 ]


----------



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

I went to cabelas.com they don't even have herters things for sale. I am ****** off. I liked herters way more than cabelas. It was alot better b/c it mainly had to deal with the wants and needs of a waterfowl hunter. Cabelas deals with to many things.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Type in Dunns and you get redirected into Cabela's web site. Looks like they gobbled up another mail order competitor.

[ This Message was edited by: prairie hunter on 2002-05-13 13:52 ]


----------



## 1 little feather (Jul 23, 2002)

After stopping in at the Cabela's in Michigan they told me that all of the Herter's and Dunn's merchandise will be on the shelves the week of July 29. uke:

Try going to Lion Country Supply for upland game merchandise, there a really good group of people with great prices as well. :wink:


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Field hunter "I'm sure a NC or Florida hunter isn't going to make 160 mile detour to go to Cabelas." When I worked there guys that were on I 90 in SD would come 300 miles out of there way to the twin citys just to shop there. Many many people plan there trips around where the stores are.


----------



## snowdog (Jul 30, 2002)

Fetch--

When you go to Cabela's Bargain Cave at the store, you don't have to buy at the tagged price on the merchandise. Offer them what you feel you are willing to pay. They will take less than the "bargain" price tagged on the merchandise. That's why they call it the "Bargain Cave." You are supposed to dicker with them.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I did'nt know that ??? I like to get bargins & I'm not afraid to dicker on price. There are several items I'd buy - but always laughed that the prices were just barely under retail in their catologs. Thanks !!!


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

There is a code on the tags telling how much they will move. I will see if I can get it for you.


----------



## ammoman (Dec 19, 2005)

redlabel said:


> Cabela's is in East Grand Forks because the city gave them $7,000,000 to put up their $14,000,000 building. It didn't have anything to do with Dick and Jim's generosity, their accountant told them this is a no-brainer after reading the letter from East Grand Forks. Likewise they are downtown because that's where the barrel with the $7,000,000 was buried.
> 
> Cabela's figures that the location cost them about 200,000 visitors a year.


thay had to fill out tons of paper work and i bet the city had to get grants from the fedreal goverment so did Cabelas


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards (Dec 14, 2005)

I'd alsp heard that Gander Mountain sold thier online catalogue rights to Cabelas and is now kicking themselves for it. Whether Cabelas has a monopoly on the hunting/outdoor gear market I can't be sure. THey certainly do set the prices on a lot of items. 
I don't think thier archery has ever been all that good. Most of all for those of us who use traditional archery tackle. But that's neither here nor there. 
I have been treated the best at Cabelas, but never better than the smaller shops I have been to in the past. If that's all it were about, I'd never need to shop with Cabelas.



Dean Nelson said:


> There is a code on the tags telling how much they will move. I will see if I can get it for you.


...and what's the story on this? Has anyone had any good luck bartering with them?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Where you purchase an item usually doesn't affect the manufactures warranty. Sometimes you just have send it to the factory yourself if the retailer isn't very good. I have had nothing but good results from all Manufactures I have dealt with.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I don't know why a 4 year old thread was resurrected but at the same time I find it hilarious at how things have changed since them. :lol:

Look at the monopolys and how the big box stores have lost their customer service. It's no longer about customer service (that costs too much) it's about keeping costs low and investors happy...the travesty of IPO'ing. My, how things have changed in only a few years... :eyeroll:


----------



## Bert (Sep 11, 2003)

I have yet to come across a hunting or fishing item that I NEED which I cannot get at Fleet Farm.
Cabelas and the like simply found a way to make people NEED a lot more stuff than they actually do. I have been to Cabelas in Owatonna, EGF and Scheels in Fargo and Sioux Falls. Money spent there to date...$0.00. 
Other than Greenhead Gear decoys which I bought from the catalog, I dont think I have spent a dime at Cabelas.
Too commercialized, too glitzy, too overrun by guys who wear cammo like it is a uniform.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Geeze,

This thread goes so far back that there's a post from "fetch".

Way to go ammoman!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

This thread goes back so far Field Hunter actually made sense back then!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

And to think I didn't say a word about smoked brisket!


----------

